# How many IVF cycles for a second child?



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all, me again. We've done 6 stim cycles & 3 frozen trying for a second child. My DD was a result of 4 stim cycles. 
My question is how many cycles have you done to either have success or given up trying for a second?

My Dr has now put me on DHEA & melatonin & said to come back in 6 weeks & do 1 last cycle. I just think it seems crazy to do another one? Wouldn't it have worked by now?
Thanks


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry can't offer much guidance, we re also trying for a 2nd but not as far down the track as you although we are a similar age. I guess it depends on how much money, energy and emotional resilience you have for it. We ve said we ll only try once but that's easy to say now once I m in the thick of it I will find it hard to give up. Have you tried dhea before? good luck whichever way you decide to go... Xx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you, wishing you lots of luck too.  Yes I have been on it before but it hasn't worked. But I think my Dr is now throwing all options at me. Who knows if it will work. I just don't know what to do next, I just can't give up.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Sienna77- I have been lucky to get pregnant on the 1st cycle. But I remember one saying: If you give up, will you feel well in future? Stay positive, don't give up hope I am sure your time will come xxx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thx ladies. I think I'm going to do one more. With the DHEA & melatonin. Altho I'm not sure I've been on them long enough


----------

